# Short term renting?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey is it possible to rent for one month whilst on a visit visa?


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes check out link below or google serviced apartments .



Dubizzle Dubai | Short Stay & Short Term Rentals in Dubai, UAE


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you so much  Moving out on the 30th and have nothing sorted


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Good morning,

We might be able to help you regarding your requested short term accomodation in Dubai and if you can PM me your contact details (email or phone no.) we will contact you.


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

*Short time rental*



Desertrose70 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> We might be able to help you regarding your requested short term accomodation in Dubai and if you can PM me your contact details (email or phone no.) we will contact you.


Dear dear fellow Expats,

As im going to spend one month in Dubai with active job hunting I would need some advice on short term rentals.

Especially on reasonably priced ones.......Not the Marina serviced apartments advertised on Dubbizle for fortunes...

Maaany thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe you should try Deira or Bur Dubai as they're likely to be the cheapest area with reasonable public transport.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

@ Trilogygirls & Whiteunicorn: I know someone who rents out furnished space for a very reasonable price. If you can provide me your contact details (use the private message option in this forum) than I will get you in contact.


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

Desert why don't you publish those names of businesses...I think it can be of interest for many of us...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

desertrose I dont know how to pm where does it say that?? im new here! can u pm me???


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

Desertrose70 said:


> @ Trilogygirls & Whiteunicorn: I know someone who rents out furnished space for a very reasonable price. If you can provide me your contact details (use the private message option in this forum) than I will get you in contact.


That would be lovely,the only thing is i cant PM yet, two more posts needed.

Also some other members could use the infos too,so if you would share it here...


Btw International City is really an area to avoid? Even for short time like a month?

Mercy


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you search the forum ( google box at the top) many short term rentals have been recommended. Also I have seen ads for cheap rooms in city max al barsha and ibis al barhsa which Should cost about 200 aed per day ( and probably lesser on a monthly basis) inclusive of taxes


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

i was emailing a real estate place and they said 4500aed a month isnt enough!!!!!


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

*affordable...*



trilogygirls said:


> i was emailing a real estate place and they said 4500aed a month isnt enough!!!!!


Wouldnt say that 200aed per day or 4500aed is affordable, at least not for me.

@Desertrose70 got your PM, replied. Many thanks

Keep on looking..


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

is anyone interested in sharing a place for a month???


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> is anyone interested in sharing a place for a month???


Interested,sent you a PM.

Also, want to ask that paying the rent by cash would be safe? What should i do to make it safe as possible?

Its just one mont again, not a years rent...

xx


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

When do you need to rent? I have a 2 BR apartment in Mirdif and I have to go to Iraq for September. Wouldn't mind a house sitter as long as you'll feed my two cats.


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

*Cat sitting*



Val_TX said:


> When do you need to rent? I have a 2 BR apartment in Mirdif and I have to go to Iraq for September. Wouldn't mind a house sitter as long as you'll feed my two cats.


Hi Val,

If youre asking me i would need a place from Aug 30 to Sep 24.

Plus i get on well with cats...

PM me please..

Merci


----------

